# Project I am working on



## Watcheye (Sep 19, 2010)

Not done but I thought it was fun.







I made him a little too dark but oh well. You can see the actual Ari in my other post I recently put up. Hes quite the character!


----------



## barnbum (Sep 19, 2010)

I haven't seen anything that creative and beautiful in a long tiime. You out did yourself with that idea!!!


----------



## Miss Gracie (Sep 19, 2010)

I LOVE IT!!!! Are you making cards yet? I'd sure order some if you are.

Thanks for sharing! 

Carol


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 19, 2010)

I love it

A great talent and a wonderful imagination you have


----------



## O So (Sep 19, 2010)

That is the cutest thing! It would make great cards!!!

Great job!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 19, 2010)

Out of All the great art you make this has got to be my very favorite!! The most creative one yet!! WONDERFUL WONDERFUL


----------



## REO (Sep 19, 2010)

OMG that's the best thing EVER! (I mean, besides the ones of King Nort & Prince Pooka!)

You have GOT to do a set of cards!!!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 20, 2010)

So cute!! I agree, total card material.





Leia


----------



## wrs (Sep 20, 2010)

Very clever. Love your work.


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Sep 20, 2010)

WHOO HOOO GO Katie! Looks awesome


----------



## CCC (Sep 20, 2010)

oh my gosh!! that is WAY too cute!! do you do Caricatures for people? I'd love one sometime!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Sep 21, 2010)

I love all your work but this is totally my favorite!! So creative.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 22, 2010)

That is totally adorable!!


----------



## Reble (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh my that is true creative work of art.

That is so amazing, and clever.


----------



## Watcheye (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks guys! He is part of a bigger project. There are several more in the works and this one now has more done to it. Background! Woo!!


----------



## dreaminmini (Sep 24, 2010)

Love it! It looks great. You have to makes cards with this, plus maybe Hallowe'en party invitations?


----------



## Tami (Sep 26, 2010)

I love it!!!!!!


----------



## Allure Ranch (Sep 29, 2010)

_That one is really cute...._


----------



## LazyRanch (Sep 30, 2010)

AWESOME!

DO you do cards?


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow!!!!


----------



## uwharrie (Sep 30, 2010)

Very cute! You have an amazing talent. I need to get busy and send some commissions to you!


----------



## wingnut (Sep 30, 2010)

Please, please, please sell that to me!!! I want it framed on my desk at work!!!!!


----------



## markadoodle (Oct 6, 2010)

A yet again perfect piece of work


----------



## sdmini (Oct 9, 2010)

Simply fabulous!


----------

